# 500



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

My IH 500 deisel crawler. I used this machine for two years now clearing ground.The driveline is in excellent shape,cosmedically it needs love.The machine needs gauge bar and block work. I have all the parts and have the job pencilled in on my dance card.


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

Thats one heck of a snow plow you have there slipshod.
Jody


----------



## spook291 (Oct 26, 2003)

Now that is something I could use around here. Get to play with a TD-7/8 and a JD 644D during the summer, but sure would be nice to have my own dozer!


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Slipshod,,,SWEET!!!:thumbsup: I'd love to have a 500 or TD5. Nice size to play with, and still do some valuble work around a farm. Also, we have oodles of parts for those 4cyl diesels.


----------



## Chris (Sep 15, 2003)

Man, how do you keep getting so many cool toys to play with?
WOW! That is impressive! 

Andy


----------



## slipshod (Sep 19, 2003)

*Oh Partsman*

Old Buddy ,old pal I will keep that comment about oddles of parts for those 4 cylanders in the memory bank.The trick to having all the toys to play with is so simple I don't know why I hadn't thought of it sooner.THROW YOUR CHILDREN OUT. The buggers eat up a lot of your cash.


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

*Re: Oh Partsman*



> _Originally posted by slipshod _
> *Old Buddy ,old pal I will keep that comment about oddles of parts for those 4 cylanders in the memory bank.The trick to having all the toys to play with is so simple I don't know why I hadn't thought of it sooner.THROW YOUR CHILDREN OUT. The buggers eat up a lot of your cash. *



:lmao: Not a bad idea, but at 10,7,and 3, I could get in trouble for turfin them!!!:lmao:


----------



## Big Allis (Nov 24, 2003)

need real bull dozer like a cat or case slips lol cant tlk bout ih tho grand pop had ih TD-9 loader n dozer got pik of him tearin dwn houses in city bak in early 60s wen I 95 was goin threw frnd mine has a 500 dozer uses it alot tuff lil machine.... slips u need a crawler loader 2 keep tht dozer company arty: :band: :dog:


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

looks good!! wouldn't mind one of those to help with my grandpa's pond he's diggin.:tractorsm


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

*Welcome*

Welcome farmallmaniac to the tractorfourm:friends: I'm glad to see someone of your young age so interested in tractors. We have a man that goes by parts man and hes know everything about Farmalls. So if you need to know something he will be able to answer it Farmalls are my favorite to.
Jody


----------



## farmallmaniac (Feb 16, 2004)

well thank you! I have loved tractors my whole life they are awesome!! lol


----------



## parts man (Sep 24, 2003)

Farmallmaniac, welcome to TF.com!! Look around and enjoy!!:friends: 

I'm afraid that Jody has over stated my knowledge of Farmalls :quiet: , I farm with IH tractors and collect letter series Farmalls, so have done some tresearch into them. I am always willing to share when ever I have some thing useful to add.

Again, welcome aboard!!:clap:


----------



## jodyand (Sep 16, 2003)

> _Originally posted by parts man _
> *Farmallmaniac, welcome to TF.com!! Look around and enjoy!!:friends:
> 
> I'm afraid that Jody has over stated my knowledge of Farmalls :quiet: , I farm with IH tractors and collect letter series Farmalls, so have done some tresearch into them. I am always willing to share when ever I have some thing useful to add.
> ...


I don't think i over stated you:winky: You have a lot of knowledge on Farmalls:thumbsup: 
Jody


----------

